# General > The Literature Network >  Display Name Change

## LitNetIsGreat

What have you got to do to get your display name changed? I have sent several PM messages to admin about this and I'm just being ignored.

----------


## LitNetIsGreat

Still **** all.

----------


## LitNetIsGreat

Ignored.

----------


## LitNetIsGreat

Ignored still.

----------


## LitNetIsGreat

Still ignored. Total s hit.

----------


## Danik 2016

You seem to be from the earlier members. Try your contacts. I haven´t heard from the mods or the admin of late.

----------


## Logos

Admin's not the only one around here who can assist users! but I'll admit to it, yes, my own preferential treatment to the polite ones  :Smile:  Send specific details to me via Private Message.

----------


## LitNetIsGreat

Thanks. I sent you a PM a couple of days ago. If you could act on that I would be grateful.

----------


## Logos

Done and glad to help  :Smile:

----------

